# Framing and Trimming Basement Window



## mjkpainting

I am in the process of fnishing my basement and having trouble with how to frame the window in order to wrap 1/2 inch oak plywood around the top, sides and bottom of the window. 

My first thought was to use the masonry ram set to do the framing around the concrete and then tack on the plywood. I bought the ramset that you just pull the trigger b/c its a really tight area to use the ramset that you have to use a hammer with. I don't think I can sink those masonary nails deep enough to later make the plywood flush. Then after pondering over it I was wondering if I could just use liquid nails to attach the framing to the concrete.

Here are some pictures. 

How the hell do I finish this window off?????

I am very far from a carpenter so ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## Jay123

Frame an opening in your new wall that will allow you to build a plywood box jamb extension for your window to fit in....leave enough room in the framing to use shims to get your new "plywood extension box" mounted squarely with the window.

Also, the _inside_ of the plywood box should be about 1/8 -1/4" larger than the _inside_ of your current window jamb...that way you have a "reveal" with some wiggle room and you're not having to make it line up perfectly with the existing window jamb, then have to fill and sand, which is a royal pain and usually doesn't work out real well.

Hope it makes sense, I gotta run.

J


----------



## Paragon

Okay MJK let's see if I can explain this but I think I will be repeating what J said just in different words. Okay so you have framing there already so you have something to start with. I don't know what the size of the opening is now and what size the windows are so you will have to determine what the finished dimensions are going to be since you are on site.

So let's say for conversation sake that the window is 2' x 4' and you want to make the finished window opening 2' 1/4" x 4' 1/4" and your oak is going to be 3/4" material ( I know you said 1/2" but I would splurge a little and it makes it easier for me to explain, lol) so the boards you will cut for this finished opening will be (2) 2' 1/4" & (2) 4' 3/4" then glue the edges and pin it together. The sides will go inside of the bottom and tops and then you will have to determine if you need to build a plywood box to build it out and give yourself solid backing or not. You may be able to just shim it and then your finished product is going to look something like the windows found at this link? http://paragonrenovations.net/basementtrim.aspx Make sure whatever your gap is you can cover with the 2 1/4 inch casing otherwise you will have to increase the size of the oak box that you are building. 

Good luck and be safe!


----------

